# Guess the pet (Breed and Gender)(For learning)



## micah wotring

OK, so one person puts up a picture of some kind of pet and the rest of us try to guess what it is.
It can be their pet their friends pet or just a pic off of the internet. As long as you know what breed it is.
When someone gets it right the person who posted the pic replies saying that so-and-so guessed it right.
As soon as someone guesses one right then the next person (Anybody) posts a new pic.

You do not win anything or anything like that but you will learn A LOT.

Try to only have one picture being guessed at a time.

Have fun and be kind.


----------



## micah wotring

Who wants to go first?


----------



## micah wotring

@Poka_Doodle @LukeMeister @TAH @secuono @Sisters On The Farm


----------



## TAH

Okay I will go first.


----------



## TAH

This the breed we are getting to be a LGD for our goats.


----------



## micah wotring

Some kind of Mastif maybe?


----------



## TAH

Yes but what kind?


----------



## micah wotring

IDK
Here I come Google!!


----------



## micah wotring

I'm pretty sure it's a Spanish Mastiff.
??


----------



## TAH

YEP


----------



## TAH

Do you have one?


----------



## micah wotring

Maybe.
Just a sec...


----------



## TAH

micah wotring said:


> Maybe.
> Just a sec...


OK


----------



## micah wotring




----------



## TAH

micah wotring said:


>




Good one.


----------



## TAH

@Mike CHS Do you know.


----------



## micah wotring

Haha, I wouldn't have a clue except that I'm the one who found it.
It's a parrot though.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

That's tricky.


----------



## micah wotring

Ohhh, I love this game!!


----------



## micah wotring

Y'all want a hint??


----------



## TAH

This is to you mic


micah wotring said:


> Y'all want a hint??


Sure I am completely lost on this one. You did good picking.


----------



## micah wotring

OK,
______ parrot
It's the name of a color but not one that is a common color.
Think violet or magenta stuff like that.


----------



## micah wotring

it is also the name of a blue-green stone, mineral, or gem.
Two syllables.


----------



## TAH




----------



## TAH

I am stumped. I have gone on google websites and can't find a thing that looks like this parrot. Any other guesses


----------



## micah wotring

TURQUOISE PARROT


----------



## TAH

micah wotring said:


> TURQUOISE PARROT[/QUOTE
> I do not know how I didn't get it. As soon as you said what it was I remembered.


----------



## LukeMeister

Who goes now?


----------



## TAH

LukeMeister said:


> Who goes now?


Whew ever wants to.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

DARN after you put the hint I was going to guess that.


----------



## micah wotring

LukeMeister said:


> Who goes now?


Do you want to?


----------



## LukeMeister

Okay.


----------



## TAH

LukeMeister said:


> Okay.


Doesn't seem like luke is going to go, so I will.


----------



## LukeMeister

Oops, thought I posted it, must not have sent. XP

I know what it is but I can't think of the name!


----------



## LukeMeister

Oops, thought I posted it, must not have sent. XP

I know what it is but I can't think of the name!


----------



## TAH

Double post.


----------



## micah wotring

Oh, man IDK either!!
Anybody know some dog people to tag?


----------



## samssimonsays

It's not an akbash is it?


----------



## TAH

Samantha drawz said:


> It's not an akbash is it?


Nope.


----------



## samssimonsays

Not an english shepherd...


----------



## samssimonsays

chinook dog? The puppy looks like one... the top three don't.... they look like a border collie and two mixes lol


----------



## TAH

Samantha drawz said:


> chinook dog? The puppy looks like one... the top three don't.... they look like a border collie and two mixes lol


You got it. They are all purebred chinooks.


----------



## samssimonsays

Oh wow! I didn't think I would get it lol


----------



## samssimonsays

I'll go


----------



## TAH

Samantha drawz said:


> I'll go
> View attachment 19041


Looks like a corgie?


----------



## CinnamonEli

TAH said:


> Looks like a corgie?


X2?


----------



## cjc

Looks like a mix between a German Shepherd and a Corgi


----------



## secuono

Swedish Vallhund is my guess. Couple others similar though...


----------



## samssimonsays

Swedish Vallhund was correct @secuono ! Sorry, last night was crazy busy...


----------



## TAH

Samantha drawz said:


> Swedish Vallhund was correct @secuono ! Sorry, last night was crazy busy...


It is okay.


----------



## CinnamonEli

Who posts the next picture?


----------



## secuono




----------



## micah wotring

Hmmmm
Pyrenean Mastiff??


----------



## TAH

Great Pyrenees?


----------



## secuono

Yes, Great Pyrenees! Thought I killed another thread for a sec there, lol.


----------



## cjc

This is our dog. People always stop us to ask us what kind of dog this is.


----------



## lkmartin1230

Rat Terrier?


----------



## cjc

Haha that was easy! Yup! Rat Terrier. This is a Giant Rat Terrier aka Decker Hunting Terrier. He is just under 40lbs.


----------



## lkmartin1230

This is one of our 9 goats. I'm sure people can guess this pretty easy


----------



## Kusanar

cjc said:


> Haha that was easy! Yup! Rat Terrier. This is a Giant Rat Terrier aka Decker Hunting Terrier. He is just under 40lbs.


That's a BIG rat terrier!


----------



## Goatgirl47

Nigerian Dwarf?


----------



## cjc

@Kusanar I know I thought I may trick you all with his size haha. The breeder he came from breeds for size and he was the biggest they'd had.


----------



## lkmartin1230

Yes. She is a Nigerian Dwarf, she has wattles. She's had 3 freshenings.....ALL BOYS. She is supposed to be bred and is due around the end of August. HOPING for doeling with wattles.....but just a doeling would do.


----------



## Goatgirl47

This one shouldn't be too hard...


----------



## lkmartin1230

I'm bad at guessing LGD breeds......I'm guess Anatolian shepherd.


----------



## Goatgirl47

Your guess was correct!

ETA, I love your signature.


----------



## lkmartin1230

Thank you!


----------



## HomesteaderWife

I don't have that great of photos here but I am curious to see what the horse lovers say on this  Here is the same horse, with the pictures taken two years apart.


----------



## TAH

Saddleback Paint? Do you have her? she is super pretty


----------



## HomesteaderWife

@TAH - Yes, it is a girl. And she on our family's farm (not where my husband and I live). As for the breed- keep trying!


----------



## TAH

paint horse?


----------



## HomesteaderWife

@TAH- Close!


----------



## TAH

Bay paint?


----------



## lkmartin1230

Saddlebred?


----------



## lkmartin1230

Or spotted saddle horse? Could also be a paint Quarter horse.....she has the hips of a Quarter horse.


----------



## HomesteaderWife

@lkmartin1230 - Your second post is 100% correct. She is actually a Spotted Saddle Horse/Quarter Horse cross. 
Her daddy, the SSH, is black and white. Her mom is a bay QH. She ended up tricolor, with black in the mane/tail/and neck. If I had a better photo of her standing up straight, you could really tell she got the best of both breeds (short, muscular, and easy-going)


----------



## CinnamonEli

Can I post a pic?


----------



## micah wotring

Yes please!!
If it would be more in the pet category post it there but otherwise this is fine!

Thanks


----------



## CinnamonEli




----------



## micah wotring

Oh, I know this one!
Ummmmm
Tibetan Mastiff??


----------



## CinnamonEli

micah wotring said:


> Oh, I know this one!
> Ummmmm
> Tibetan Mastiff??


Yup  that was too easy!


----------



## TAH




----------



## misfitmorgan

TAH said:


>


Savannah? i want one but so not cheap lol.


----------



## Kusanar

TAH said:


>


I agree, it's a Savannah or maybe even a pure Serval, it's an early gen if it's a Savannah


----------



## TAH

misfitmorgan said:


> Savannah? i want one but so not cheap lol.





Kusanar said:


> I agree, it's a Savannah or maybe even a pure Serval, it's an early gen if it's a Savannah


Yepers. 
Ye My older sis wanted one


----------



## 2ewesandmoreonthego




----------



## Kusanar

2ewesandmoreonthego said:


> View attachment 23105


strawberry roan for sure, quarter horse? Gelding?


----------



## Timtim Winslow

Hey guys who like Chickens & Ducks


----------



## 2ewesandmoreonthego

Timtim Winslow said:


> Hey guys who like Chickens & Ducks


ijoined yeaterday too!!


----------



## TAH

Timtim Winslow said:


> Hey guys who like Chickens & Ducks


I use to have 5 ducks and 47 chickens. I Loved my ducks.


----------



## micah wotring

TAH said:


> I use to have 5 ducks and 47 chickens. I Loved my ducks.


Do you know what breed the black and gold rooster in the 5th, 6th, and 7th pix is? He caught my eye.


----------



## TAH

micah wotring said:


> Do you know what breed the black and gold rooster in the 5th, 6th, and 7th pix is? He caught my eye.


He is a mix but I do know what he is mixed with, ameraucana, Black astrulorp, golden laced wyndotte, Copper maran mix.


----------



## micah wotring

TAH said:


> He is a mix but I do know what he is mixed with, ameraucana, Black astrulorp, golden laced wyndotte, Copper maran mix.


Ah, ok, thanks. I love cool colored animals!


----------



## kdogg331

Can we get this started again? 

And can we post mixes? I have a mixed dog but he has strong characteristics from both parent breeds so should be pretty easy


----------



## micah wotring

Why not. Go for it! In general let's try to stick to pure breds but if you think there's a chance somebody will guess it go ahead.


----------



## kdogg331

Okay, thanks!


----------



## kdogg331

Here's my baby.

I'm not sure if we're supposed to post multiple pictures but I wanted to to show from different angles/different parts to make it easier.


----------



## kdogg331

Click on it to get the full quality/size

And one more


----------



## 21hens-incharge

Newfoundland mixed with a great Dane???


----------



## kdogg331

21hens-incharge said:


> Newfoundland mixed with a great Dane???



Nope!


----------



## 21hens-incharge

Poo I though I had that one!


----------



## kdogg331

It's okay! My dog is big! (Trying to avoid giving away gender lol)


----------



## 21hens-incharge

Saint Bernard mixed with great dane???


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

Male, lab mix?


----------



## TAH

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> Male, lab mix?


x2


----------



## kdogg331

21hens-incharge said:


> Saint Bernard mixed with great dane???



Nope



TheKindaFarmGal said:


> Male, lab mix?





TAH said:


> x2



Yes but mixed with what?  

If no one guesses it soon I'll reveal it


----------



## 21hens-incharge

LOL Angus??


----------



## TAH

Lab mastiff mix?


----------



## kdogg331

21hens-incharge said:


> LOL Angus??



LOL well he does like to eat grass like a cow.  



TAH said:


> Lab mastiff mix?



Nope!


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

Lab/Dane

Lab/St. Bernard 

A few more I can think of too...


----------



## kdogg331

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> Lab/Dane
> 
> Lab/St. Bernard
> 
> A few more I can think of too...



No to both. I'd love to hear other guesses


----------



## Chicken Girl

German Shepherd/Lab mix? Probably not even close but I love guessing !


----------



## 21hens-incharge

Lab and (want to say moose) but will go with Newfie.


----------



## CinnamonEli

Lab and idk


----------



## kdogg331

Chicken Girl said:


> German Shepherd/Lab mix? Probably not even close but I love guessing !



Nope but I love reading the guesses. 



21hens-incharge said:


> Lab and (want to say moose) but will go with Newfie.



LOL he might be part moose too.  we always say he's like a horse.



CinnamonEli said:


> Lab and idk



Yes to Lab


----------



## kdogg331

If it helps, he's like 130-140 pounds, around 30 inches.

And I have another much better hint if needed


----------



## 21hens-incharge

Well it ain't Corgi..... Jack Russell is unlikely too lol

Something in the mastiff family.................. Not a leonberger.......

Heck throw me a bone I am stumped.

Kangal are super rare BUT..... He has some of the features.......


----------



## kdogg331

Yeah, definitely not  

Not a mastiff or Leonberger either though Leonbergers are GORGEOUS dogs and I've wanted one for a while lol

Not a Kangal either but I think you are somewhat close.

Here is the other hint.

He is part LGD (livestock guardian dog). So one of those breeds.

I really thought this would be easier hahah


----------



## 21hens-incharge

Great Pyrenees??? I would think some white would be there but that is my final guess.

GP/Lab.



I have half weimareiner half wire haired pointers that get accused of being labradoodles or giant schnauzers.


Oh and I can't spell today lol.


----------



## kdogg331

21hens-incharge said:


> Great Pyrenees??? I would think some white would be there but that is my final guess.
> 
> GP/Lab.
> 
> 
> 
> I have half weimareiner half wire haired pointers that get accused of being labradoodles or giant schnauzers.
> 
> 
> Oh and I can't spell today lol.



Yes! He is half Black Lab, half Great Pyrenees. 

And he does have white on his chest  amd a tiny bit under his chin and tips of his toes. 

Seeeeee?????


  

(I should have used these ones lol sorry)

But yes, he really does have minimal white for a Pyr mix. There was only one white puppy in the litter I think. At least out of the ones that were left. Daddy's genes must have been strong.


----------



## kdogg331

Oh and I can imagine how annoying that would be lol apparently any curly dog is a doodle 

One time someone was like "wow that's a big Lab!", I told them why.

Another person guessed right because their daughter had one. We had a nice conversation about them. I was pleasantly surprised lol


----------



## 21hens-incharge

Well I looked for the dancing bunny and that ain't there.

His daddy sure did have some strong genes!
Handsome dog by the way.


I just tell people mine are more exotic then the common labradoodle. Mine are german wired weimareiners. Mine have German engineering.

Again to tired to care that I misspelled that.


----------



## kdogg331

Yeah they don't have it here. 

LOL yupp! I'd be curious to see what they all look like now. Thanks so much! 

Haha I like that!

And it's okay!


----------



## CinnamonEli

Anyone else have a photo?


----------



## Chicken Girl

it's an old picture but what do you think?


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal

White Plymouth Rock Pullet/Hen


----------



## Chicken Girl

TheKindaFarmGal said:


> White Plymouth Rock Pullet/Hen


Correct


----------



## CinnamonEli

Anyone know the breed of my horse?  Shouldn't be too hard


----------



## Skiesblue

Old thread but I couldn’t resist.


----------



## goatgurl

its ok @Skiesblue old threads like this pop back all the time.  we all love to show off our critters.  to me your water dog looks like a great Pyrenees/Komondor cross.  pretty pup


----------



## Skiesblue

Dang. Spot on. Are they common?


----------



## Skiesblue

Thank you. He is such a good natured dog and he insists on being w the flock. I got him from a local rescue. His owner had died and the goat flock was sold. He transitioned beautifully to sheep and chickens. It is sadly obvious that he’s been beaten - a lot of flinching and spooking but we get better every day and he never neglects the sheep. About a year and a half old and I’m going to have coat challenges. Never owned a bearded dog occasionally get a smoooch.


----------



## goatgurl

he's sure a cutie, and to my knowledge they aren't all that common but I've had lgd's for a long time and he just had the look.  you are very fortunate to rescue a dog that fits in so well with your farm.  I rescued a male lgd who had never been handled and it took me months before he would even let me pet him.  he's a big drooler, not so bad in the winter but ewww in the summer time.


----------



## Baymule

Aw now, don't cha like being slimed? Big drooling strings of gook that slimes your jeans, arms, face...….LOL

Nice looking dog, he's lucky to find a great home.


----------



## goatgurl

@Baymule, we have to remember that I am short and marco is a big boy and he will come over and lay his big slimy head on my chest and look lovingly into my eyes and all I can think of is eewwwww, I've been slimed.  its a good thing I love the big goof.


----------



## Skiesblue

I forgot to add kudos to the rescue I got him from. Can I mention a name? (Its acronym rhymes with yarn). Such a nice job done with his coat which was a mess when they got him. They kept him working too.


----------



## Sheepshape

Pretty easy......but what species is she?

Bought in by the cat (!).....very thin and weak, but unharmed. Her family lives under the house eaves .I like them, but as they're a protected species , I'd have to put up with them, even if I didn't.




 

No rabies in Britain, or I'd be wearing gloves.

Very friendly. Fed, watered and freed after about 2 weeks having gained lots of weight.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

A Brown Bat?


----------



## Sheepshape

frustratedearthmother said:


> A Brown Bat?



Definitely a bat, definitely brown, but not a Brown Bat. Think smaller.....


----------



## Skiesblue

No rabies?


----------



## Sheepshape

Skiesblue said:


> No rabies?


 We are led to believe that the British Isles is rabies-free......though I don't necessarily trust all that we are told.Anyway, this little lady was super-friendly and 'hung around' on my clothing whilst I walked around. She was fed on dead insects and live mealworms for about 3 weeks before releasing her to her Night Haunts.


----------



## mystang89

Sheepshape said:


> Definitely a bat, definitely brown, but not a Brown Bat. Think smaller.....


A SMALL brown bat


----------



## Sheepshape

mystang89 said:


> A SMALL brown bat


  Indeed....small, brown and a bat, but not a Brown Bat, she was a small Pipistrelle....the UK's smallest and most common bat.They tip the scales at 5g when fully grown. They are pretty widespread over here and often found in towns and cities as well as the countryside. 

The smallest bat on the planet is the Bumblebee bat (Kitti's Hog Nosed bat) which weighs 2g as an adult and is an endangered species. None of these in the UK.....found in limestone caves in Thailand and Burma.


----------



## secuono

This one tricked me for a second. 

What do you think this is?


----------



## secuono

2ewesandmoreonthego said:


> View attachment 23105





Kusanar said:


> strawberry roan for sure, quarter horse? Gelding?



Probably also a reiner, with how downhill/butt high he is. 

Did OP confirm this one yet?


----------



## misfitmorgan

Looks like a chinchilla


----------



## TheCuteOrpington

chinchilla, cat or rabbit


----------



## secuono

Chinchilla!


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy

Can I go next?? Let me find one.......

Here! Guesses?


----------



## animalmom

Something from a Tim Burton movie?


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Black and rufous elephant shrew


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy

animalmom said:


> Something from a Tim Burton movie?



No, guess again.


----------



## AmberLops

Did anyone guess the last one?


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy

frustratedearthmother said:


> Black and rufous elephant shrew


Yep!


----------



## AmberLops




----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy

Yikes! Hmmm.....some kind of shrew?


----------



## AmberLops

Blamo'sBestBuddy said:


> Yikes! Hmmm.....some kind of shrew?


Nope...not a shrew!


----------



## animalmom

armadillo?


----------



## Sheepshape

Looks like an overgrown woodlouse with a bum frill. And female ('cos it's pink)


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy

AmberLops said:


> Nope...not a shrew!



WHAT? I thought I was right.... well, never mind.


----------



## AmberLops

animalmom said:


> armadillo?


Yep! It's a pink fairy armadillo


----------



## AmberLops

Blamo'sBestBuddy said:


> WHAT? I thought I was right.... well, never mind.


Ha ha! It's a pink fairy armadillo


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy

AmberLops said:


> Ha ha! It's a pink fairy armadillo



Ha, Ha, Ha. Verrrrry funny. 

Lol!


----------



## AmberLops

Blamo'sBestBuddy said:


> Ha, Ha, Ha. Verrrrry funny.
> 
> Lol!


It's really called that ha ha!


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy

AmberLops said:


> It's really called that ha ha!


Hu?


----------



## AmberLops

Blamo'sBestBuddy said:


> Hu?


It's really called a pink fairy armadillo! 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pink_fairy_armadillo


----------



## Sheepshape

Sure it's not a giant pink woodlouse wearing knickers with a bum frill?


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy

Sheepshape said:


> Sure it's not a giant pink woodlouse wearing knickers with a bum frill?


LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy

AmberLops said:


> It's really called a pink fairy armadillo!
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pink_fairy_armadillo



So funny!


----------



## AmberLops

Sheepshape said:


> Sure it's not a giant pink woodlouse wearing knickers with a bum frill?


Ha ha ha!!!!


----------



## AmberLops

I've got another one!


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy

Phoenix?


----------



## AmberLops

Blamo'sBestBuddy said:


> Phoenix?


Nope...not a phoenix!


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy

AmberLops said:


> Nope...not a phoenix!



*Deep breath*. I wonder...


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy

Is it a German breed?


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Onagadori


----------



## AmberLops

frustratedearthmother said:


> Onagadori


YES! It's an Onagadori


----------



## AmberLops

Blamo'sBestBuddy said:


> Is it a German breed?


It's an Onagadori  Someone guessed it before I could see your reply!


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy

Thats ok.


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy

What breed is this?


----------



## AmberLops

Leonberger?


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy

AmberLops said:


> Leonberger?



Yes! How did you guess?


----------



## AmberLops

Blamo'sBestBuddy said:


> Yes! How did you guess?


I've studied dog breeds forever ha ha ha!


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy

Hey! No fair! I'll give you another one! (Hint: It can by a mix to!  )


AmberLops said:


> I've studied dog breeds forever ha ha ha!


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy

.....soon.....


----------



## AmberLops

Blamo'sBestBuddy said:


> Hey! No fair! I'll give you another one! (Hint: It can by a mix to!  )


Ha ha i'm waitin'….


----------



## AmberLops

Alright guys! Time to guess!


----------



## animalmom

Damascus?


----------



## AmberLops

Nope...but I looked those up and it freaked me out!!!!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

That is a beastly looking goat !  .....i want one


----------



## AmberLops

B&B Happy goats said:


> That is a beastly looking goat !  .....i want one


I know!! They're actually pretty amazing (not telling the breed yet) and there are NONE in the U.S!
I wish I could import some....  I've actually researched it quite a bit a couple months ago!


----------



## AmberLops

Who posts the next one??


----------



## B&B Happy goats

Black bengel buck ?


----------



## AmberLops

Nope! I'll give you a hint...it starts with a K


----------



## B&B Happy goats

AmberLops said:


> Nope! I'll give you a hint...it starts with a K



Dang...i  don't  like guessing games ...kangaroo, kangal, karrot


----------



## AmberLops

B&B Happy goats said:


> Dang...i  don't  like guessing games ...kangaroo, kangal, karrot


You're right! It's a Karrot!!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

AmberLops said:


> You're right! It's a Karrot!!



Then i am going out to feed one to my rabbits.....how will i stuff it in the hutch


----------



## AmberLops

B&B Happy goats said:


> Then i am going out to feed one to my rabbits.....how will i stuff it in the hutch


Ha ha! Fine..i'll tell you.... It's a Kamori goat 
And it really is...really


----------



## B&B Happy goats

AmberLops said:


> Ha ha! Fine..i'll tell you.... It's a Kamori goat
> And it really is...really



Are they from India ?  That critter would milk a 55 gallon drum full a day !


----------



## AmberLops

They're from Pakistan actually!
And they're a milk breed, and they are supposed to be amazing milk producers!
You should research more pictures, some are just plain scary ha ha!


----------



## B&B Happy goats

AmberLops said:


> They're from Pakistan actually!
> And they're a milk breed, and they are supposed to be amazing milk producers!
> You should research more pictures, some are just plain scary ha ha!



Will do, got to charge up my i pad for a while ...thank you


----------



## AmberLops

Anyone have a new critter to add?


----------



## Blamo'sBestBuddy

I can't think of anything...


----------

